# Won't go into 1st gear sometimes?



## prayforgray01 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm having this problem say twice a month when I come to a stop at a light or stop sign, and put the transmission into neutral. When it's time to go again, I push down on the clutch pedal, and try to move the shifter to 1st gear, but the shifter will only partially move into 1st with the clutch fully engaged.

I had the clutch assembly replaced about 1 and a half months ago in which I've have had the car for 3 months now. This issue has surfaced after the replacement clutch. It's an 06 with 37,XXX miles on it. Shop states that they replaced trans fluid as well or did they? 

Any ideas of what the issue could be?


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

I got an 06 with about 25K miles 3 months ago too and I have had this issue maybe twice, each time it happened I would drop it into 2nd and back to 1st while holding the clutch and it would fully engage. I've been wanting to get a short shifter but there's a few things on the list before it.


----------



## prayforgray01 (Oct 12, 2013)

Really? I don't know dude, i myself am canceling out a clutch issue due to just having it replaced a month ago.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

prayforgray01 said:


> I'm having this problem say twice a month when I come to a stop at a light or stop sign, and put the transmission into neutral. When it's time to go again, I push down on the clutch pedal, and try to move the shifter to 1st gear, but the shifter will only partially move into 1st with the clutch fully engaged.
> 
> I had the clutch assembly replaced about 1 and a half months ago in which I've have had the car for 3 months now. This issue has surfaced after the replacement clutch. It's an 06 with 37,XXX miles on it. Shop states that they replaced trans fluid as well or did they?
> 
> Any ideas of what the issue could be?


Im going off of what was told to me at the shop that did my tune and dyno. They also replaced my clutch with a Monster Clutch Stage 2. They told me its my POS stock shifter. The linkage in the shifter is "spongie" causing there to be play in the shifter when you try to maneuver it into gear. Changing out the shifter should make a world of difference. I haven't changed mine as of yet, but its on the list as one of the next upgrades.


----------



## prayforgray01 (Oct 12, 2013)

Amen to that. Definitely hate the stock shifter, but can see also how that would cause it to not fully slip into first. Makes sense


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My gto and c5 do this on occasion.


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

my cars having the same issue, I was thinking it was the hurst short throw that was the problem, but i might keep a closer eye on it now.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Shifter should not being doing that. What I would try is putting it in first gear on a flat surface and with the clutch depressed rev the engine quick a few times. If you feel the car moving you have a slave and/or install problem.


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Shifter should not being doing that. What I would try is putting it in first gear on a flat surface and with the clutch depressed rev the engine quick a few times. If you feel the car moving you have a slave and/or install problem.


So what would you say to having your shifter out of gear and pushing into 1st without pressing the shifter and feeling the car slightly move, like barely at all but I can feel the car sort of load and on a flat surface it'll move really slowly.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

bbejj123 said:


> So what would you say to having your shifter out of gear and pushing into 1st without pressing the shifter and feeling the car slightly move, like barely at all but I can feel the car sort of load and on a flat surface it'll move really slowly.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Like Svede said, all of this sounds like slave cylinder adjustment and or incorrect adjustment. If your car is engaging and moving with the clutch pedal fully engaged then your slave cylinder is not moving the fork with the throw out bearing enough to disengage to pressure plate. 

Also with the others who have problems going into first gear, same thing. Your pressure plate is not fully disengaging. Try to move your shifter without pressing the clutch. It is very hard to do. Nearly impossible to put it in any gear but you can usually force it to neutral without engaging the clutch.

To all of you I would check your master cylinder and slave cylinder to ensure your getting full travel of the fork. The slave cylinders pivot point can be adjusted to give more travel. If the shop just threw it in and did not measure it against the old one, or check for full travel then that could be your issue. 

You want it done right? You do it yourself. That's my motto.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Our slave does not have a fork or a pivot point. The slave cylinder piston pushes directly on the throw out bearing to the pp fingers and is self adjusting in much the same way as disk brakes are. Think of how when you change brake pads you need to pump a couple of times to get proper pedal feel. 

Some slaves do need a shim in back of them because the travel of the slave is so short that you can reach the end of the throw without disengaging the clutch. The hydraulics can then sometimes over-extend. If it reaches the end of the throw and does that the guts and fluid blow out. Shims are a pain to put in as you have to drop the trans so measuring if you have to is must-do when doing any clutch or slave work. Ask me how I know.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

Good to know thanks.. That sucks. Having the slave on the outside is so much more simple.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

NucciGOAT said:


> Good to know thanks.. That sucks. Having the slave on the outside is so much more simple.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Ya my old Camaro had an external slave. I just had to pull a leaking slave on my Ford Ranger. Same type of internal setup as the GTO.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> Ya my old Camaro had an external slave. I just had to pull a leaking slave on my Ford Ranger. Same type of internal setup as the GTO.


Yea I'm used to old trany's I guess with external slaves that have adjustable pivot balls that push the fork. So simple, so easy. Now you made me not look forward to swapping my clutch even more!

Now I see why Tick and said companies make remote bleeders. I might invest in one now.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Shifter should not being doing that. What I would try is putting it in first gear on a flat surface and with the clutch depressed rev the engine quick a few times. If you feel the car moving you have a slave and/or install problem.


And if the car doesn't move and the slave is doing its job, what might you suggest??


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi I had the same problem coming home from work one morning at a stop light. The car just wouldn't go into gear. I thought for sure I did a bad install on my Stage 2 Monster clutch. So the next morning I took it to a local trans shop to have them change out my transmission oil and my clutch fluid. I got lucky. So it turned out to be the slave cylinder not completely blead properly, and my transmission fluid was burnt (I guess doing 150+ on my way home didnt help). I also found out that our trans oil in our cars should be changed out alot sooner then what is recommoned. Especially if your gonna drive it like a race car from time to time.  I plan on changing my oil every time I go to the track for now on and when I reach every 10,000 to 15,000 miles in between. 

And one other thing to. You should make sure that the shop that did your install did follow all of the instructions for the monster clutch install to the T. A backwards clutch disc is no good.

Good luck and I hope this helps.

Ted 06 M6


----------

